#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  > [SOLVED] How to insert JIF or JPG in Outlook Express

## joe41

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how to insert a .gif or .jpg into a signature in Outlook Express. 

Or indeed how to format text in an Outlook Express signature. Even, can it be done? I happen to prefer Outlook Express to Outlook. I can get a plain text signature to show in messages but can't format the text into something a little more 'interesting'. 

Thanks.....

----------


## Webtekr

You can use a HTML file as a signature, look carefully on the signature option Window, just design the html file as you like to have a fancy signature.

Are you still using Outlook Express? Microsoft replaced it with Windows Live Mail, although I don't find anything better.

----------


## joe41

Hi webtekr,

I have used an HTML image through Tools, Options, Compose etc but perhaps haven't yet mastered the correct way of doing it. It seemed to work OK but when sending to a Mac, the message would display two signatures, but not on a PC which showed only one. On the Mac, the signature appeared to pick up a background as well as the image itself although did actually show two images that were identical.

When selecting the 'signature' tab in 'options', there is an option for 'text'or 'file' so thought by checking 'file' I could import my .gif but an error message stated it was "not a valid text file" when selecting a new message.

----------


## Webtekr

No my friend,

you can't import .gif file directly, instead, you should compose a HTML file with your .gif file, then configure this HTML file as your signature.

Let's make sure you did it right:

Tools -> Options -> Signature, 

select 'File', then click 'Browse', select "HTML Files" for 'files of type', then select your HTML signature file.


BTW, Bill has retired.

----------


## Webtekr

Thanks for nice tip. I usually use embedded HTML links of online available GIF files (uploaded to my server) to attach in email if I need to do that.

----------


## joe41

I had 'composed' an *.htm signature but it saves in the 'stationery' folder. Is this correct or would you expect it to be saved somewhere else? 
I had previously managed to get my gif as signature when selecting a new message but when sending to a Mac, the recipient could see two signatures whereas on a PC, there was only one .

I have started again and composed an html signature of my gif but still has been saved under 'stationery'. And have mmanaged to get it to appear on a new message but it would not move down the message as text was entered - it seemed to be fixed at the top of the page.

How would you form an html signature if different to what I have been doing?

----------


## Webtekr

You can save the HTML file anywhere you like, it's a process not related to Outlook Express. How did you create your HTML file? Use some HTML editor?

----------


## joe41

To create my html file I used Outlook Express:

Tools > Options > Compose > Create New

then 'Stationery Setup Wizard' appears. I then go through this but it doesn't ring true? So don't think I am doing this correctly?

Do I need to use an html editor of some description to make my file?

----------


## Webtekr

No, it's not the correct way to create a signature file. You need to create this file with some html editor, then follow these steps:

Tools -> Options -> Signature, select 'File', then click 'Browse', select "HTML Files" for 'files of type', then select your HTML signature file.

----------

